# الاسقف الفرنسية



## قوة الابداع (13 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*الأسقف الفرنسيه كما تسميها**شركة**...........PARISOL*
*الأسقف المشدوده كما تسميها**شركة**..........saudiceiling*​


*الكثير يعرفها....... والكثير اشترى منها**..... **والكثير لم يسمع عنها*​


*هذه الأسقف اتت بديلا عن الجبس بأشكال خياليه**ومواصفات عاليه*
*لكنها لم تنشهر بعد**.*
*تتركب من مواد وتركيبات خاصه صممت **لتقاوم عوامل البيئة ولتأتي بتصاميم خياليه**. *​


*مواصفاتها*​


*1 **الأشكال والألوان**المتعدده وحرية التصمييم بحيث تستوحي او تصمم اي شكل**تريده**.*​


*2 **انها ضد الماء يعني اذا كان السقف يهرب ماعليك*​


*3 **امكانية التركيب بدون تضرر الأثاث يعني اذا الكنب و الأثاث موجود**. **عادي ما يتوسخ ولا يجيه شي .........لا تستغرب باقي اهم ميزه*​


*4 **الضمان حسب شركة** PARISOL **عشرين سنه و ضمان شركة** saudiceiling **عشر**سنوات .......مو ذي اهم ميزه*​


*5 **التركيب يستغرق من 3**الى 5 ايام على حسب تعقيد الشكل .....لسه باقي اهم شي*​


*6 **اهم مييزه**...... **امكانية النقل يعني ذا ركبته في البيت ونقلت تنقله**معك*​


*الشركات*​


*في مكه**شركة** PARISOL **في شارع الستين نفس المركز الي فيه الانه لطب الأسنان المركز الي فيه**التعاونية*
*رحت لهم**وشفت الأسعار وكل المواصفات*
*يقلي السعر بين 180 الى 200 وشوي ناسي كم بالتحديد**بس اقل سعر 180 للمتر المربع على حسب تعقيد الشكل*
*وقالي**نستورد المواد من فرنسا على الطلب ونركبها يمكن عشان كذا ضمانهم 20 سنه*​


*هذا رقمهم** 025499888 **فاكس 5440888 الرقم المجاني 8001230888 (اشبهم مع الثمنيه** )*
*[email protected]*​


*




*​


*<<<<<<<**ليه جايب صورة الكرت*​


*الشركة**الثانيه الي اعرفها** saudiceiling*
*هذي في الطائف*
*شفت الموقع**حقهم عارضين نفس بضاعة الشركة الي في مكة*
*لكن الضمان** 10 **سنوات مدري ليه*
*هذا موقعهم *​


*هاتف** - 96627333367 **فاكس - 96627347745**جوال** - 966555593024*​



*[email protected]*​



*الصور*​



*



*​


*اول شكل شدني وسألت عنه في مكة**قالي 180 المتر المربع*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​



*



*
*ياليل ابو لمبه*​



*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــ*​


*



*​


*



*​



*حتى في المطبخ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــ*​



*



*​ 

*الأنوار تجي فوق السقف بحيث يبان ان السقف كله منور**تظبط حتى مع الأشكال المستقيمه*​


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


*



*​


*شوفو كيف الصوره معكوسه لأن السقف بيلمع كنه مرايه*
*_______*​



*



*​ 


*



*​



*



*​ 



*



*​


*حتى الأعمدة هم مسوينها*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ*​








*



*​ 



 




 



 



 



 




 



*طبعا هذي نماذج ولك حرية تغيير الألوان و**التصمييم شفت اشياء جنان في مكه حتى صور حاطينها في السقف*

*نصيحه الي بيركب جبس**يعيد النظر*
*اذا كان لبيت او لمحل*​




*طريقة التركيب*​ 



*التركيب *​




*1- تركيب المسارات الحاملة على الجدران *​




*



*​





*2- بسط السقف *​




*



*​





*3- تعليق الزوايا*​




*



**



*​





*4- تعليق الجوانب , اللمسات الاخيرة , الانتهاء من التركيب . *​




*



*​









*



*​




*



*


*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​









​ 




*المميزات*​



*1- سرعة التركيب :*​ 

*السقف المشدود ينجز بوقت وجيز . الاشكال المسطحة تركب من ساعة الى 4 ساعات , الاشكال المعقدة ( ثلاثية الابعاد ) تركب من يوم الى ثلاثة ايام *​ 


*2- حماية ضد التسرب *​ 

*االسقف المشدود لايسمح بالتسرب فهو مصنوع من الفينيل المطاطي , وعند حدوث تسرب بسقف الخرسانة فالسقف المشدود يحفظ المياة ولا يسمح بتسربها , كذلك نتيجة تسرب وتجمع المياة بة لا يتلف ويمكن بسهولة اعادته الى شكلة الطبيعي*​ 


*3- يتوفر بخامات والوان عديدة :*​ 

*السقف المشدود يتوفر بخامات والوان عديدة ترضي كل الاذواق *​ 


*4- الاضاءة والتكييف والتمديدات الصحية :*​ 

*يمكنك السقف المشدود من تنفيذ تصميمك بالاضاءة و تركيب فتحات التكييف وجميع التمديدات الصحية .*​ 


*5- الأمان البيئي *​ 

*السقف المشدود لايحترق ولا ينتج مواد سامة اثناء وقوع الحريق فهو خاضع لجميع المعايير الدولية ومعايير الامان من الحريق ومصنف بالتصنيف **M1** , كذلك يعتبر السقف المشدود ذو كفاءة لعزل الصوت وكذلك لا يقبل الرطوبة *​ 



منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## معماري فقط (14 أبريل 2009)

جميع الصور لا تعمل عندي


----------



## قوة الابداع (14 أبريل 2009)

بامكانك استخدام الموقع الخاص بالشركة


----------



## Arch_M (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات بس انا عندي عرض فيديو قديم لشركة بيرسول..واذكر انه كان عندي الموقع الخاص فيهم..

وهذا هو الموقع حقهم...

http://en.barrisol.com/

وهذا فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل النظام


----------



## كريم العاني (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا معلومات جيده وشي رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

